

BlackBerry PlayBook First Tablet To Gain NIST Approval - agilo
http://www.informationweek.com/news/government/mobile/231002423/

======
dfc
Hardly surprising. Blackberry phones have been FIPS certified for ages now. In
fact RIM bought certicomm a while ago and Certicom pretty much has a lock on
patents for Elliptic Curve Cryptography.

